# Interest in 22 tactical shoot



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Seeing how many would be interested In having a tactical 22 match, they are haveing these in other parts of the country.If there is enough interest I am thinking of putting one together. JUst my 2 cents jj


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just cause you have that 22 zero'd in and want to embarrass some of us Jerome!!!! Only ifin I can bring my 17!!! It's a 22 mag bottle necked, so it should be approved!!!! Then again, Logan has a new 22 we could also do that's a tack driver too!!!!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

.22 only or all rimfire like 17hmr.... could be fun...


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I see me & Jason are on the same page.....hehehe


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Will it make major power factor, and well it hold more then a 10 rds mag.We might look it you useing it. JUst my 2 cents jj


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

glassplus said:


> Will it make major power factor, and well it hold more then a 10 rds mag.We might look it you useing it. JUst my 2 cents jj


Noper...the 17 and 22 I got is under 10 rounds each....Bolt actions, no AR configuration on my side!!! So ifin it's going to be a time trial, mine won't work too good!:no::blink:


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Rimfire tourney would be fun. I've got a Sig 522 that misses out on range action.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm game -- if you'll let me compete with either a 10/22 or my trusty ol' 1942 Winchester 63... They are 10rds each -- but I do have some of those 25rd bananna mags for the 10/22 somewhere!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I've got a lever action that holds a bunch of rounds, I'll give it a try


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Innage!

I should be getting some tax stamps in for some special .22 fun soon.


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

I got a winchester 290 ill try


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

would you have an iron sight category.... pistols?.. sounds like fun.. 

rich


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Jason said:


> Just cause you have that 22 zero'd in and want to embarrass some of us Jerome!!!! Only ifin I can bring my 17!!! It's a 22 mag bottle necked, so it should be approved!!!! Then again, Logan has a new 22 we could also do that's a tack driver too!!!!


No No Jason...

He said .22 NOT .17 

Don't be hating.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

*17 cal*

We can have a side match just for jason and his 17, but I think he has forgot that I have 17 too. Just my 2 cents jj


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

If it was on a sunday i would go play. I work on sat.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Will all ties be broken by shooting one handed standing on a bosu ball, down two pints of blood while being infected with multiple infectious diseases? Cuz if not I can't do it......


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> Will all ties be broken by shooting one handed standing on a bosu ball, down two pints of blood while being infected with multiple infectious diseases? Cuz if not I can't do it......


Well heck yeah, but I'll up it and put on a pirate patch on both eyes and use a seeing eye dawg to make the shot while being pulled by Jerome on the golfcart!!!!


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

My son Chris and I might be interested,rifle and pistols.Post it if it happens.

Robin


----------

